

Show HN: Bradezone News – a speedy treemap display of Google News - bradezone
http://news.bradezone.com/

======
bradezone
I've always enjoyed Newsmap.jp, but it uses Flash, is kinda slow, and seems
out of sync with what actually appears on Google News. So I built a super-fast
version that uses D3.js for data viz. Hope you enjoy!

